# Woodduck's post # 80 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be clear: my definition of tonality is the first sentence on wikipedia.
> ...


----------

